# 2011 Colnago C59 Limited Edition



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

have you guys noticed that the snow white C59 does not share the same fork as other C59 models?

it seems to be using something similar to what we see on M10 and CX1 frames.


----------



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

more photos here

http://***************/2010/09/2011-colnago-c59-italia-limited-edition/


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

The show bike is just a mock up and is not how the final production will be. This bike has an unservicable concealed battery, and only one battery indicator on the top cap. Final version will of course come with a sevicable battery, and two indicators on the top cap. One for good battery, one for dead battery. Battery will still be concealed.
And that looks like a C59 fork to me.


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

Saw one at the London cycle show on Friday 8th Oct, very nice in the flesh.


----------

